# I came full circle and landed up with another griffin



## stevie g (2/3/16)

I don't know who else has done this but I think probably a few judgingbby some of the classifieds activity I have seen over time.

In the last three weeks I went on a little atomizer adventure trying to find the best vape to suit me. 

It all started when I sold my Cthulhu V2 to @Stosta. 

Timeline as follows

Cthulhu v2 sold - buy a griffin
Griffin traded for zeph v2
Zeph v2 traded for goliath v2
Serpent bought - now on classifieds
Goliath v2 now on classifieds
Bought another griffin today from lim at dragon vapes, great price too only 450. 

Moral of the story... There is non. Lol 

Any how really glad to be back to the griffin after the slight tangent out of all the tanks I have used it is the best with the CV2 coming in a near second place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## shabbar (2/3/16)

Only cause you haven't had a aromamizer

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/3/16)

shabbar said:


> Only cause you haven't had a aromamizer


I keep reading they are super hungry on juice. Only thing holding me back.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/16)

I can identify with the Full Circle... and I guess that's why I keep going back to my REO's... but the Target Tank is the one tank that has kept me interested for longer than a week.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nightwalker (3/3/16)

If you look in bumpty bump, vape mail...
I have a Griffin on my Rx200. Then next to it... Another unopened box... Another Griffin. I love this tank. Looooove it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jenny (3/3/16)

Sprint said:


> I don't know who else has done this but I think probably a few judgingbby some of the classifieds activity I have seen over time.
> 
> In the last three weeks I went on a little atomizer adventure trying to find the best vape to suit me.
> 
> ...


moral of the story is there is a harvest. eventually ,you find the best for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (3/3/16)

But at least I'm enjoying your Cthulu @Sprint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (3/3/16)

@Sprint, what are your thoughts on getting a Ceramic Coil capable tank? I saw one of Rip's videos had a kinda rebuildable one, you could basically replace the cotton on it, so that it could go longer. I know the Ceramic coils are the latest craze, so just curious of what your thoughts are?


----------



## stevie g (3/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> @Sprint, what are your thoughts on getting a Ceramic Coil capable tank? I saw one of Rip's videos had a kinda rebuildable one, you could basically replace the cotton on it, so that it could go longer. I know the Ceramic coils are the latest craze, so just curious of what your thoughts are?


 TBH I do not like any tank that takes pre built coils and the one with rip trippers you mention is a re-buildable but lacks the performance of say the Vaporesso Target tank. 

Not saying tanks that use commercial coils are crap as I found the Crown tank blew me away with the pre builts but at R300 a pack was just crazy.

I think Rob Fisher has a pretty good handle on the latest and greatest seeing as he seems to buy every bit of halfway decent kit out there and if he says the ceramic coil is as good as he does it must be pretty damn good.


----------



## shabbar (3/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I keep reading they are super hungry on juice. Only thing holding me back.



they are thirsty... they drink juice ... they not hungry ..... they don't eat food

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Robert Howes (3/3/16)

I can relate to this. I was very happy on the Subtanks for months. Then all sorts of new and interesting tanks came out and I have tried many of them over the past 6 months or so. What do I keep going back too??? The good old evic mini with my old subtank mini. Now with the advent of ceramic coils the cycle starts again beginning on Saturday .


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/3/16)

shabbar said:


> they are thirsty... they drink juice ... they not hungry ..... they don't eat food


How was grammar police academy? Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## mAlice (3/3/16)

I believe it is called the Policy Academy for Grammar 

:silently waits for @Rob Fisher to post the "thread direction" pic again:


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/16)

Robert Howes said:


> I can relate to this. I was very happy on the Subtanks for months. Then all sorts of new and interesting tanks came out and I have tried many of them over the past 6 months or so. What do I keep going back too??? The good old evic mini with my old subtank mini. Now with the advent of ceramic coils the cycle starts again beginning on Saturday .



There is one big bonus... and that is the fact that there are Ceramic Coils coming for the Sub Tank so the good old trusty SubTank is going to get a new lease on life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (3/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is one big bonus... and that is the fact that there are Ceramic Coils coming for the Sub Tank so the good old trusty SubTank is going to get a new lease on life!
> View attachment 47298


Hey thats not the right picture


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/3/16)

Hi @Rob Fisher 
If you had to choose between a Griffin or target tank for flavour what would your choice be? Or is there something else on your plate you would rather serve?
Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> If you had to choose between a Griffin or target tank for flavour what would your choice be? Or is there something else on your plate you would rather serve?
> Thanks



I would choose the Target Tank for light juices and the Griffin for dark juices and high VG juices.

I do enjoy Crayfish and Prawns as well.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

